# Roadmaster Whizzer,SN B69385, 47-48?



## 47jchiggins (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a couple threads going on this thing.......I probably need to amend and attach them to previous posts, specifically on the projects section started by schwinnspanger.

I picked this ol girl up last week. Tell me what is correct and what isn't. There seem to be a lot of screws where I think rivets should be. 

Still working on getting her running correctly, thanks to all those who have responded to my carb issue. Thanks also to schwinnspanger for sending the stand, I still need to remove the rear wheel and do a it of tweaking, I will attach the rack supports at that time.

Todd


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice Todd! We are all lucky to know SchwinnSpangler(Ray), he has helped me out a lot on my whizzer project to. Back to your bike, it looks like you scored on that one! It's very nice.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice.

Ray


----------

